# New Series Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun



## Rabbitcat

Anyone been watching the new series about life amongst Benidorm ex pats


----------



## Lynn R

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone been watching the new series about life amongst Benidorm ex pats


Didn't even know there was one, and we're not short of more interesting things to watch at the moment, so no.

It was brought home to us yesterday just how different people are in the kind of lifestyles they like, though. We went to visit some friends who used to live near us who have moved to a gated urbanisation right up at the very back of Sitio de Calahonda on the CDS (they're not British but Hungarian by origin, and lived for years in Canada plus some years in France and in Mexico before moving here). Even before we'd got through the gates we both said OMG, we could never live here. They need their car to go anywhere at all, there isn't a single shop or any other amenity within walking distance. If they do walk down which is more than a 30 minute walk it's a very long, steep uphill walk back. I've no idea where the nearest medical facilities might be. Apart from parked cars indicating that some people were in residence there were no signs of life at all. They have a nice sea view (albeit with some large and to our eyes ugly developments also in view) and the place is as quiet as the grave, but in spite of that it wouldn't suit us at all. He likes the peace and quiet there, she is less keen because of the isolation and lack of easy access to amenities, whereas here she could walk to everything within a few minutes.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Lynn I know EXACTLY what you mean 

During our epic property search we were brought to this brand new Duplex. It was simply stunning with views I have never seen the like of. The price was extremely good but.........the hill up to it!!!!

Hand on heart it needed the car dropped down into first to even attempt driving it.

We were STILL so determined to try anything to see if we could work with the location. We parked our car and tried to walk into Jalon from it but it was a nightmare- and that was going down the hill

Wifey gave up so I had to do the return climb alone. I was STILL hoping it could be done but jeeez what hills

Bottom line is it confirmed for us location was t just AS important as property but MORE important 

We could not have got a better location in the property we decided on- soooo handy to everything so you are 101% correct, there are locations which just don't work


----------



## bob_bob

Its a fun programme, don't judge it until you watch it

Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun - Is it the real Spain, or is it just fantasy?? | Sandra in SpainSandra in Spain


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone been watching the new series about life amongst Benidorm ex pats


Personally, I'd rather chew nails.
But sobre los gustos, no hay disputos.
Chacun a son gout
One man's meat, another's poison
And so on.


----------



## Alcalaina

bob_bob said:


> Its a fun programme, don't judge it until you watch it
> 
> Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun - Is it the real Spain, or is it just fantasy?? | Sandra in SpainSandra in Spain


This was written a year ago - is there a new series?

I'm always interested in how people adapt to living in a foreign country so I would probably watch it if I had UK TV. I hope it's not as one-sided as some of the media reports which show Brits as a bunch of sad losers trying to recreate Little England in the Sun and only mixing with each other. This forum is a clear indication that we aren't all like that by any means!


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> This was written a year ago - is there a new series?
> 
> I'm always interested in how people adapt to living in a foreign country so I would probably watch it if I had UK TV. I hope it's not as one-sided as some of the media reports which show Brits as a bunch of sad losers trying to recreate Little England in the Sun and only mixing with each other. This forum is a clear indication that we aren't all like that by any means!


I'm interested since some Brits that SWMBO was interpreting for are in one of the programmes and she was filmed.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> Its a fun programme, don't judge it until you watch it
> 
> Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun - Is it the real Spain, or is it just fantasy?? | Sandra in SpainSandra in Spain


I've watched all previous episodes.
Hence my previous comment.


----------



## bob_bob

mrypg9 said:


> I've watched all previous episodes.
> Hence my previous comment.


You watched all of season 1 so there must be something you like Mary


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> This was written a year ago - is there a new series?
> 
> I'm always interested in how people adapt to living in a foreign country so I would probably watch it if I had UK TV. I hope it's not as one-sided as some of the media reports which show Brits as a bunch of sad losers trying to recreate Little England in the Sun and only mixing with each other. This forum is a clear indication that we aren't all like that by any means!


Yes there's a new series. And yes, that's pretty much what it's like. 

I watched a few of the last series on youtube last weekend after I saw the new series discussed on FB.

Sadly I do know people like them......


----------



## Rabbitcat

Well whilst living on a campsite for instance is not my cup of tea I have to say some of the people seem downright decent

Last nights episode showed a charity function where they raised €20k in a day as well as some campsite entertainment by older people and a cancer survivor 

Not even my choice of lifestyle but they are still decent people and many of them very hard working


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Next week's episode includes a story about someone having trouble with their shower cubicle.


----------



## xabiaxica

Rabbitcat said:


> Well whilst living on a campsite for instance is not my cup of tea I have to say some of the people seem downright decent
> 
> Last nights episode showed a charity function where they raised €20k in a day as well as some campsite entertainment by older people and a cancer survivor
> 
> Not even my choice of lifestyle but they are still decent people and many of them very hard working


Yes I'm sure that they are mostly decent people. I just find it a shame that they actually miss so much of life in Spain when they only mix with others of the same nationality, & never learn any Spanish. 

A lot seem to be living rather under the radar though. But they seem happy, so that's all that matters to them I guess. 

It's nothing to do with them living on a campsite. Some of my friends here do. But they speak Spanish, run a successful business & mix with lots of nationalities. They really make the most of the country, & the town, in which they live.

Equally I know people in big villas who are working 'on the black' & are ducking & diving under the radar.


----------



## bob_bob

Do you not think they are making the most of their time living in Spain in their own ways?

A lot of high horses and snobbery on this site at times, this thread showing both traits.


----------



## tebo53

:For goodness sake it's only a tongue in cheek programme! !:boink::frusty:

They don't film anyone who lives in apartments or on holiday in hotels because that would be to boring. Don't you think that most of those people have been prepped for the camera 

I've looked around that campsite and it's exceptionally clean and well looked after, although for the monthly fee's you can get a nice 2 bed apartment! !! But each to their own.

Maybe some of those campers would scoff at your lifestyle and where you live.

Live and let live, eh?


----------



## Rabbitcat

bob_bob said:


> Do you not think they are making the most of their time living in Spain in their own ways?
> 
> A lot of high horses and snobbery on this site at times, this thread showing both traits.


That's a good point

Also a pet hate of mine is when people talk about the " real Spain"

Again whilst not my cup of tea Benidorm in all it's "glory" is REAL Spain too. Indeed when one considers its been a watering hole for expats for nigh on 60 years it's as real as it gets


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I don't know how a place in Spain can be denied or rejected as being Real Spain. If it's in Spain and people are living there it's Real. It's a large, diverse country and things are not always what they might have been imagined as, as these photos show. I mean how many people think of snow topped mountains and tiny villages when thing of Madrid?








BENIDORM









BENIDORM









MADRID









LLANES ASTURIASSave
Save​


----------



## Roy C

I have to say reading through this thread, some of the posts did remind me of Ernest Postlethwaite, the main character in The Posthumous Diary of an Expat. i think the charity work they did in which they raised over 20,000€ for a local woman/kids charity was brilliant. There was also a hard working couple running a fish and chip shop and trying hard to make it successful, not only will they be supporting the local Expat / immigrant population by supplying them their fish & chips but they will also be buying their fresh produce (I would imagine) locally and not from Grimsby. So yes some people do chose to live on a campsite in Benidorm but I'm sure they are reaping the benefits of living there, while some people chose to live in a Spanish town or Campo. I agree 'Live & Let live, and each to their own.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Same happens with Britain. Which photo here shows Real Britain, are only some of them Real Britain or are they all to be included?








HOMELESS PERSON BRISTOL








CLASS OF SCHOOL CHILDREN








THATCHED COTTAGE








CREAM TEA








MINARET LONDONSave
Save​


----------



## infomaniac

I love this programme! While Benidorm doesn't appeal to me one bit I envy people who have the guts to just up sticks and give it a go, while me and my hubby have ummed and ahhhed for months!! I bet they haven't given a second thought to healthcare, inheritance tax etc etc.

Also, watching the older people there living on their pensions and having a whale of a time I can't help but think it's a hell of a lot better than living in a council flat surrounded by yobs.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> Do you not think they are making the most of their time living in Spain in their own ways?
> 
> A lot of high horses and snobbery on this site at times, this thread showing both traits.


Oh rubbish Snobbery has nothing to do with it. I hate 'reality tv' whether it's about Brits under the radar in Benidorm or Hooray Henrys in Chelsea. That kind of cheaply made tv tends to bring out the grotesque in people of whatever background and usually has a patronising tone.
I watched the series because I read about it on this Forum, with conflicting views as to the people it portrayed. So I watched it to make up my own mind.
The people portrayed may or may not be 'decent;, I don't know them so I can't tell. I don't approve of people coming here to live 'under the radar' whoever they are, wealthy tax dodgers or caravan site dwellers. I thought that was the view of most of us.
I have nothing in common with the people on the show and they would have nothing in common with me, apart from the fact that we are all immigrants in Spain.
I wouldn't watch the series again as I would find it totally disinteresting and like Lyn I think there are better things to watch.

Brits in the Sun, A Place in the Sun, The Only Way is Essex, Celebrity Big Brother, any Big Brother.....I hate that kind of tv. At best it's mildly informative, at worst it's exploitative of human weakness and folly.
That opinion has nothing to do with snobbery. I would say though that there are certain standards anyone with half a brain should expect of tv entertainment and all too often all that's on offer these days is tripe. 
Pass the bag of nails and a good book.


----------



## mrypg9

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Next week's episode includes a story about someone having trouble with their shower cubicle.


I rest my case.


----------



## Lynn R

mrypg9 said:


> Oh rubbish Snobbery has nothing to do with it. I hate 'reality tv' whether it's about Brits under the radar in Benidorm or Hooray Henrys in Chelsea. That kind of cheaply made tv tends to bring out the grotesque in people of whatever background and usually has a patronising tone.
> I watched the series because I read about it on this Forum, with conflicting views as to the people it portrayed. So I watched it to make up my own mind.
> The people portrayed may or may not be 'decent;, I don't know them so I can't tell. I don't approve of people coming here to live 'under the radar' whoever they are, wealthy tax dodgers or caravan site dwellers. I thought that was the view of most of us.
> I have nothing in common with the people on the show and they would have nothing in common with me, apart from the fact that we are all immigrants in Spain.
> I wouldn't watch the series again as I would find it totally disinteresting and like Lyn I think there are better things to watch.
> 
> Brits in the Sun, A Place in the Sun, The Only Way is Essex, Celebrity Big Brother, any Big Brother.....I hate that kind of tv. At best it's mildly informative, at worst it's exploitative of human weakness and folly.
> That opinion has nothing to do with snobbery. I would say though that there are certain standards anyone with half a brain should expect of tv entertainment and all too often all that's on offer these days is tripe.
> Pass the bag of nails and a good book.


Yes, I agree, Mary. I find almost all the reality TV shows very formulaic and boring, and the ones about people doing "ordinary" jobs like bus drivers. refuse collectors or debt collectors or what this one appears to be about (I didn't watch the first series so can't really say), people living "ordinary" lives are the worst of the lot. Let's face it, most people's day to day lives aren't exactly riveting (I'm sure mine wouldn't be to any TV viewer) so I can't really understand why millions of people would want to watch them doing it.

The only one I quite like is the one Ben Fogle presents (I think it's called A New Life in the Wild or something similar) about people who go and live in really extreme circumstances, places I would never want to live in a million years but it can be interesting and entertaining to see them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

infomaniac said:


> I love this programme! While Benidorm doesn't appeal to me one bit I envy people who have the guts to just up sticks and give it a go, while me and my hubby have ummed and ahhhed for months!! I bet they haven't given a second thought to healthcare, inheritance tax etc etc.
> 
> Also, watching the older people there living on their pensions and having a whale of a time I can't help but think it's a hell of a lot better than living in a council flat surrounded by yobs.


I like this post, but don't agree 100% with the _people who have the guts to just upsticks _part. I think a lot of the upstickers come unstuck and Spain can become a depressing nightmare for them. The people that I've seen and met in Torrevieja for example though, an area heavily populated with expats, are in general happy, very happy to be away from the British weather and the the British yobs as you say


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> Yes, I agree, Mary. I find almost all the reality TV shows very formulaic and boring, and the ones about people doing "ordinary" jobs like bus drivers. refuse collectors or debt collectors or what this one appears to be about (I didn't watch the first series so can't really say), people living "ordinary" lives are the worst of the lot. Let's face it, most people's day to day lives aren't exactly riveting (I'm sure mine wouldn't be to any TV viewer) so I can't really understand why millions of people would want to watch them doing it.


Oh I don't know...a programme about a sour old lesbian living with partner and large dogs in Spain might be of interest to some.... My washing machine broke last week and had to be replaced but my shower cubicle seems OK ...for now.

As for the 'real Spain'....I've been griping about the kind of people who rabbit on about that for years. That's where real snobbery is situated. That and people who want to keep away from Brits, avoid 'Britzones', that kind of pretentious nonsense. They forget that ten Brits in a village stand out more than a thousand in Benidorm. 

Every night that we're home I look at the tv schedules in the hope of finding something worth watching and usually fail. I don't want hi-brow cultural stuff every night, just entertainment that doesn't insult the intelligence. Too much to ask?
Seems so.


----------



## mrypg9

Rabbitcat said:


> That's a good point
> 
> Also a pet hate of mine is when people talk about the " real Spain"
> 
> Again whilst not my cup of tea Benidorm in all it's "glory" is REAL Spain too. Indeed when one considers its been a watering hole for expats for nigh on 60 years it's as real as it gets


Anyone would think Spaniards never set foot in Benidorm, whereas it's one of the most popular holiday destinations for Spaniards.
I dislike places like that whether in Spain, France, the UK or Abu Dhabi. I'm allowed to. It's a matter of taste. I don't like so-called 'up market' places like Marbella, Cannes and the North Norfolk coast either.
Benidorm provides what most people who slave away in boring or precarious jobs for fifty weeks of the year want, unpretentious, relaxing family entertainment in the sun. Good luck to them. Benidorm is as much the 'real Spain' as Blackpool is the 'real England'. 
I don't like Blackpool either, in fact I dislike it more than Benidorm. This probably has to do with the fact that I have spent many weeks at Labour Conferences in horrible hotels with nylon sheets (with rubber sheet beneath in some cases) and that it has rained every time. If I weren't so prejudiced I might enjoy the place although I doubt it
Having preferences is not a sign of snobbery or whatever. It's a reminder that tastes vary. I read somewhere that the Queen watches EastEnders. I suppose for her it's educational, the equivalent of us watching a documentary on remote Amazon tribes.


----------



## Lynn R

mrypg9 said:


> Every night that we're home I look at the tv schedules in the hope of finding something worth watching and usually fail. I don't want hi-brow cultural stuff every night, just entertainment that doesn't insult the intelligence. Too much to ask?
> Seems so.


Try "No Offence", a rather unusual (to say the least) police drama series with some pretty dark comedy mixed in. It's just started a new run on C4:-

No Offence - All 4


----------



## tebo53

Amazing how a silly TV programme can provoke so many passionate and sometimes angry responses :lol:

It did it's job though and got the new series talked about.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Tebo I note you are actually showing as located in Benidorm- do you know any of the characters in the programme or indeed the huge camp site featured?


----------



## tebo53

Rabbitcat said:


> Tebo I note you are actually showing as located in Benidorm- do you know any of the characters in the programme or indeed the huge camp site featured?


I know Tad from the last series (but not personally) as he owns the Yorkshire Pride pub chain and is often around and about. I also know the Avon lady, again from the first series, as she used to visit the expats bar where I partake in a bevvy occasionally 

The campsite is indeed huge. I had a wander around the site last year. The place is kept exceptionally clean and in good order. It is an expensive site to live and costs are equal to renting a 2 bed apartment in Benidorm, so it's not just brit scroungers and dossers there. I personally know of a wealthy oil rig manager who lived on that site and he told me the community spirit was very welcoming. There is also a big club house, Olympic sized pools, laundries etc. 

The tv programme shows the campsite in a very negative light as there are many different nationalities other that brit on the site.

Steve


----------



## Rabbitcat

I think on Tv the site itself looks amazingly well kept. Very green and the pathways etc look immaculate.

Do you know the chippy featured this week near the site "A Plaice in the Sun"- excellent name plus their food looked great?

Also do you know what happened as regards the family in the last series who bought the Showboat off the drag queen owner?


----------



## bob_bob

mrypg9 said:


> I rest my case.


You are very snobbish Mary, thats a shame...rude too


----------



## tebo53

Rabbitcat said:


> I think on Tv the site itself looks amazingly well kept. Very green and the pathways etc look immaculate.
> 
> Do you know the chippy featured this week near the site "A Plaice in the Sun"- excellent name plus their food looked great?
> 
> Also do you know what happened as regards the family in the last series who bought the Showboat off the drag queen owner?


I don't know of that chippy but there is numerous eateries near to that campsite. I have visited a couple of them whilst on one of my many wanderings and as usual for Benidorm the food quality is quite edible. 

Showboat : The family that bought the Showboat lasted for less than a year as they were totally inexperienced in that type of business. My OH and I had meals there when Wayne (the drag artist) owned it and also since. We were there about two weeks ago and had an excellent meal. The present owners certainly know how to run that restaurant although it is more expensive than most in that area. Wayne (the drag artist) still performs in Benidorm but not a the Showboat. 



Steve


----------



## Rabbitcat

Cheers Tebo

You genuinely seem to have a great community spirit in Benidorm as well as very contented expat inhabitants and I will def be visiting

Our new place is a much smaller village/town further North but wifey already wants to check out the much better shopping in your area


----------



## tebo53

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers Tebo
> 
> You genuinely seem to have a great community spirit in Benidorm as well as very contented expat inhabitants and I will def be visiting
> 
> Our new place is a much smaller village/town further North but wifey already wants to check out the much better shopping in your area


We are all satisfied about our lives as there is no pretentious souls amongst us, especially no snobbery as with some communities 

Benidorm is like Marmite, love it hate it. People here love it and have a fantastic outlook on life.

Ah yes, and the shopping area's are expanding to include newly opened Leroy Merlin and Conforama.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> You are very snobbish Mary, thats a shame...rude too


Nonsense. I have expressed a dislike. That's all. And how rude?? Please explain. You appear to be mounted on a very high steed. Since when has saying you don't like a place been a sign of snobbery or pretentiousness? I don't like big seaside resorts. No need to rush to the defence of Benidorm, Blackpool or anywhere like that. They don't need my approval to survive. Nor do they need the thought police to protect them from people who prefer to live in other places.

Think back on some of your posts before casting stones....

I think Gran's post sums the programme up neatly. That's my opinion. Better things to watch.


----------



## mrypg9

Lynn R said:


> Try "No Offence", a rather unusual (to say the least) police drama series with some pretty dark comedy mixed in. It's just started a new run on C4:-
> 
> No Offence - All 4


Thanks Lyn. I'll look out for it.We're getting fibre optic at long last this coming week so we'll be able to get catch up tv which means we'll watch more, in the winter months at least.
There are so many better things to do outdoors in summer than watch tv.


----------



## mrypg9

tebo53 said:


> Benidorm is like Marmite, love it hate it. .


Oh no....saying you even mildly dislike Benidorm is a sign of snobbishness, pretentiousness...
And saying you find a programme about people living in it disinteresting, after watching several episodes, is even worse....


----------



## baldilocks

tebo53 said:


> *Benidorm is like Marmite, love it hate it.* People here love it and have a fantastic outlook on life.
> 
> Ah yes, and the shopping area's are expanding to include newly opened Leroy Merlin and *Conforama.*


*I like Marmite but the mere thought of Benidorm make me shudder - people used to decry Sarfend on Mud but Sarfend in the Sun must be ghastly.*

*Conforama is like MFI - crap furniture.*

Just my opinions.


----------



## Rabbitcat

At the end of the day it's so subjective that it's almost impossible to label anywhere good or bad

Although funnily enough the week we bought our new place and announced we were moving there -trip advisor immediately took 2 stars away and on the town description page wrote " HAD been gorgeous wee place but due to a recent purchase best now avoided"

We feel very unlucky moving in just at that time......


----------



## baldilocks

Rabbitcat said:


> At the end of the day it's so subjective that it's almost impossible to label anywhere good or bad
> 
> Although funnily enough the week we bought our new place and announced we were moving there -*trip advisor* immediately took 2 stars away and on the town description page wrote " HAD been gorgeous wee place but due to a recent purchase best now avoided"
> 
> We feel very unlucky moving in just at that time......


Not one of my critiques.


----------



## tebo53

baldilocks said:


> *I like Marmite but the mere thought of Benidorm make me shudder - people used to decry Sarfend on Mud but Sarfend in the Sun must be ghastly.*
> 
> *Conforama is like MFI - crap furniture.*
> 
> Just my opinions.


I hate marmite with a passion, it's disgusting stuff. I do love living in Benidorm and I would hate living in the campo and any mountain town or village. 

Conforama furniture is well made and very popular. 

And that is my opinion !!


----------



## tebo53

mrypg9 said:


> Oh no....saying you even mildly dislike Benidorm is a sign of snobbishness, pretentiousness...
> And saying you find a programme about people living in it disinteresting, after watching several episodes, is even worse....


Thank you for your opinion


----------



## bob_bob

I think mrypg9 loves the programme but as a member of the 'right on' lefty brigade won't admit it, I'll bet she's also a big 'soap' fan LOL


----------



## Rich M

Rabbitcat said:


> I think on Tv the site itself looks amazingly well kept. Very green and the pathways etc look immaculate.
> 
> Do you know the chippy featured this week near the site "A Plaice in the Sun"- excellent name plus their food looked great?
> 
> Also do you know what happened as regards the family in the last series who bought the Showboat off the drag queen owner?



The "Plaice in the Sun" isn't near the campsite, it's in the centre of Albir, round the corner from the Vintage Cafe. We went in last year, and it was pretty good - have to admit I've never enjoyed southern English style fish as much as the ones I grew up having in the North though.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Cheers

I thought in the programme they were placing telephone delivery orders to the Benidorm campsite


----------



## Dreamwork

Personally I find the programme interesting, always fascinated by different people/lifestyles and in awe of people who make their dream happen on a tight budget.


----------



## Isobella

Those programmes never show normal people living a normal expat life. I think when the cameras move in those strange people selected become even more weird, playing to the camera.

I am sure all Benidorm is not like that. The camp site looks well laid out but I couldn't live like that, my idea of a nightmare.


----------



## tebo53

Isobella said:


> Those programmes never show normal people living a normal expat life. I think when the cameras move in those strange people selected become even more weird, playing to the camera.
> 
> I am sure all Benidorm is not like that. The camp site looks well laid out but I couldn't live like that, my idea of a nightmare.


I agree with you Isobella. Normal everyday life in Benidorm is nothing like that shown on the series. Daily routine is the same as any other town/city. 

The people on the campsites are obviously prepped for the programme.  and according to some (very nice) people I know who used to live on the site, daily routine can also be dreary. 

There are thousands of people live on several large site on the outskirts of Benidorm. I don't live on any of those sites as they are all expensive and it's cheaper to rent an apartment closer to town but I can't imagine it would be a "Nightmare" to live on those sites as they are so well maintained. 

Steve


----------



## Dedaneen

tebo53 said:


> :For goodness sake it's only a tongue in cheek programme! !:boink::frusty:
> 
> They don't film anyone who lives in apartments or on holiday in hotels because that would be to boring. Don't you think that most of those people have been prepped for the camera
> 
> I've looked around that campsite and it's exceptionally clean and well looked after, although for the monthly fee's you can get a nice 2 bed apartment! !! But each to their own.
> 
> Maybe some of those campers would scoff at your lifestyle and where you live.
> 
> Live and let live, eh?



:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tebo53 said:


> I agree with you Isobella. Normal everyday life in Benidorm is nothing like that shown on the series. Daily routine is the same as any other town/city.
> 
> The people on the campsites are obviously prepped for the programme.  and according to some (very nice) people I know who used to live on the site, daily routine can also be dreary.
> 
> There are thousands of people live on several large site on the outskirts of Benidorm. I don't live on any of those sites as they are all expensive and it's cheaper to rent an apartment closer to town but I can't imagine it would be a "Nightmare" to live on those sites as they are so well maintained.
> 
> Steve


I went to look around a well maintained campsite in Albir with my parents a few years ago. It was an eye opener to me! Things that surprised me at the time.


There was an English pub,
There were a large number of Spanish families who obviously there for the 3 month school holidays as they had everything with them including the kitchen sink, fridge, telly, kids bikes...
The sheer number of static caravans, some with gardens complete with gnomes. These were more the British/ German/ Scandanavian pensioner
The "properties" were quite close to each other which was the first thing mum noticed and she thought it was a fire risk
It was so full of people it was quite noisy especially at night, not with drunken parties, but just with tellys radios and kids/ teenagers running around. Don't forget few people are going to be going to bed before midnight and all doors and windows would be open.
So well maintained, but not where I'd choose to go.


Save​


----------



## tebo53

Pesky Wesky said:


> I went to look around a well maintained campsite in Albir with my parents a few years ago. It was an eye opener to me! Things that surprised me at the time.
> 
> 
> There was an English pub,
> There were a large number of Spanish families who obviously there for the 3 month school holidays as they had everything with them including the kitchen sink, fridge, telly, kids bikes...
> The sheer number of static caravans, some with gardens complete with gnomes. These were more the British/ German/ Scandanavian pensioner
> The "properties" were quite close to each other which was the first thing mum noticed and she thought it was a fire risk
> It was so full of people it was quite noisy especially at night, not with drunken parties, but just with tellys radios and kids/ teenagers running around. Don't forget few people are going to be going to bed before midnight and all doors and windows would be open.
> So well maintained, but not where I'd choose to go.
> 
> 
> Save​


I agree with your observations and that is some of the reasons the OH and I would not want to live on a campsite, although the larger Benidorm sites tend to be more spread out and comply with the EU health and safety regulations. 

Some people and families enjoy the closeness of their neighbours and friends and campers often form a bond between them. If you live in a high rise apartment block it can be days or even weeks before you see even your closest neighbours. 

As we often say "each to their own"


----------



## Horlics

I've been to visit a friend of a friend on one of the two campsites in Javea (I think it's only two) and they pack 'em in like sardines. Not for me but those there love it.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Pay!

You lot know nothing of bad living conditions. 

As a very poor family living in Belfast we had it bad -

The walls of our house were so thin we could dip our bread in next doors soup.

Infact our walls were that thin we could hear the neighbours changing their minds!!!


----------



## tebo53

Rabbitcat said:


> Pay!
> 
> You lot know nothing of bad living conditions.
> 
> As a very poor family living in Belfast we had it bad -
> 
> The walls of our house were so thin we could dip our bread in next doors soup.
> 
> Infact our walls were that thin we could hear the neighbours changing their minds!!!


Well lucky you having a house!!!!!!! Our family of 10 had to live in next door disbanded cess pit and live off scraps we found in the corners op2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tebo53 said:


> I agree with your observations and that is some of the reasons the OH and I would not want to live on a campsite, although the larger Benidorm sites tend to be more spread out and comply with the EU health and safety regulations.
> 
> Some people and families enjoy the closeness of their neighbours and friends and campers often form a bond between them. If you live in a high rise apartment block it can be days or even weeks before you see even your closest neighbours.
> 
> As we often say "each to their own"


Yeah, I don't know about flats. I only ever lived in one in Colombia.
On our brief Albir campsite visit I remember seeing happy people, and I'd like to be clear, I'm not knocking it. There were loads of people there of several nationalities and everything seemed to be ticking along nicely. I have actually seen articles about (Spanish) people who have a permanent site on campgrounds and although they don't live there, they go all year round and they mention the camaraderie.
I don't generally like large groups of people and noise and especially if it's hot.
I don't mind campsites at all, but I'm more likely to go to a one or two star with a maximum of 30 or so campers, a lot of trees please and a leaflet about where to go walking. No restaurant or shop necessary, bar would be nice. 
Now a lot of people would turn the car round at that point and beat the hell out of there and I understand why!!
I don't think I'm weird and I don't think the others are either although there are plenty of opportunities for weirdness in all groups in society.
I'm just going to take the canary out for a walk and then I've got to dust the garden, but I'll be back sooooon!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
Save
Save​


----------



## Tigerlillie

Rabbitcat said:


> Pay!
> 
> You lot know nothing of bad living conditions.
> 
> As a very poor family living in Belfast we had it bad -
> 
> The walls of our house were so thin we could dip our bread in next doors soup.
> 
> Infact our walls were that thin we could hear the neighbours changing their minds!!!


I bet you didn't have a window that opened into your neighbours dining room 

On one of these programmes (not sure if it's this one or there's another called new life in the sun) an estate agent showed someone a property where this was a 'feature'


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Tebo, that's disgusting. When I was a schoolboy I had no shoes. I had to walk with a slice of toast tied to the soles of my feet, and the toast was my lunch.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Pah!

And dont start me about living in flats

In Belfast cos the flats had no lifts the higher up you were the cheaper it was

Our flat was so high up on a clear day we could see the furniture!!!

Infact, our flat was so high up -at night we had to leave the windows open to let the moon pass through!!!


----------



## baldilocks

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Tebo, that's disgusting. When I was a schoolboy I had no shoes. I had to walk with a slice of toast tied to the soles of my feet, and the toast was my lunch.


You had toast? We just had stale hard dry bread that we rubbed on the ground to give it a bit of colour and then pretend it was toast. We weren't allowed lunch because we would then have nothing on our feet when we walked home. School? you say - we never had school it was working down the brickfield for us, if we were lucky, although we were allowed off early if they were riddling tatties and we could get a few green ones (it was the only green veg we knew) although the favourite was to get a few that had been missed in the field and pop them in the bonfire of the tatty vines for baked spuds - having a hot meal for a change was a real treat.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> You had toast? We just had stale hard dry bread that we rubbed on the ground to give it a bit of colour and then pretend it was toast.


Stale bread??? Luxury! We had to make do with what our nan could sweep up from under the dining table at the local squire's house where she skivvied from 5 a.m. till midnight seven days a week. When she washed the table cloth she'd wring it out and bring the water home so we'd have some soup.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Our one daily meal was pigeon with mouse droppings and grass...we had to have a bath in the toilet cistern...no toilet paper, we used leaves. Isn't it great reminiscing about the good old days.


----------



## mono

hahahahaha. You are all mad. We had to go to the steamie to wash clothes. We had to go to the municipal baths for a bath. We shared our 'stairhead' toilet with three other families til the 80s


----------



## mono

On the plus side, we had a wall-mounted tea dispenser and a wall-mounted magnetic can opener which I sorely miss


----------



## jimenato




----------



## mono

Fantastic, can't stop laughing


----------



## Dedaneen




----------



## bob_bob

mono said:


> On the plus side, we had a* wall-mounted tea dispenser* and a wall-mounted magnetic can opener which I sorely miss


I still use one, I no a fan of tea bags


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

I've got wall-mounted ceilings.


----------



## wonfor

Alcalaina said:


> This was written a year ago - is there a new series?
> 
> I'm always interested in how people adapt to living in a foreign country so I would probably watch it if I had UK TV. I hope it's not as one-sided as some of the media reports which show Brits as a bunch of sad losers trying to recreate Little England in the Sun and only mixing with each other. This forum is a clear indication that we aren't all like that by any means!


erm.........yes, its EXACTLY like that!!


----------



## Alcalaina

wonfor said:


> erm.........yes, its EXACTLY like that!!


Well, that may be the case in some areas but Spain is a huge country and there are plenty of us who don't adopt that lifestyle. You'd never know that if you relied on the British media though. They only ever depict the stereotypes.


----------



## wonfor

Alcalaina said:


> Well, that may be the case in some areas but Spain is a huge country and there are plenty of us who don't adopt that lifestyle. You'd never know that if you relied on the British media though. They only ever depict the stereotypes.


I meant the program is exactly like that.


----------



## wonfor

i love it!.........I havent laughed that much since Morecombe and Wise!!


----------



## Maureen47

I must admit I enjoy the programme , maybe its not the life for me but enjoy seeing folks making the most of it and trying to create the life they enjoy. Many of the older couples on the campsites seem to be in better health than they thought they would be in the UK so thats got to be a good thing. The programme at times portrays people as being on one big hoilday but no home is work or maintenance free but that wouldnt be good TV. I think like most folks, Spain offers a more cost effective lifestyle whatever that lifestyle may be and hats off to anyone who has the wherewithall to make the move .


----------



## mrypg9

wonfor said:


> i love it!.........I havent laughed that much since Morecombe and Wise!!


Well, I noted from consulting Radio Times that those so disposed can watch 'Celebrity Big Brother' before this programme and another programme afterwards, also about Brits abroad, this time in Cyprus, I believe.
Last week's episode was about a woman who had a tattoo on her backside that she wasn't happy with - the tattoo, I mean, not the backside.

I should imagine there's plenty in all these programmes to make you laugh.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I noted from consulting Radio Times that those so disposed can watch 'Celebrity Big Brother' before this programme and another programme afterwards, also about Brits abroad, this time in Cyprus, I believe.
> Last week's episode was about a woman who had a tattoo on *her backside that she wasn't happy with - the tattoo, I mean, not the backside.*
> 
> I should imagine there's plenty in all these programmes to make you laugh.


It seems to me that there are many who, unless they are into that wobbling and shaking it all about business (can't remember what it is called) think that there nalgas are too big.

Laugh? I don't watch them and I suspect that like 'big brother' they would not appeal.


----------



## Alcalaina

wonfor said:


> I meant the program is exactly like that.


Yes, that's what I thought you meant! Lazy programme-making... go for the stereotypes.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

What standard do you expect from Channel 5 ? Why not watch Channel 4 at 3.00pm each day this week. Hairdresser from London who doesn't speak any Spanish but is learning after buying a shop in Albir. Somewhere near Altea is a father and daughter setting up a windsurfing and kayaking place. Should be much more enlightening than "Benidorm". Might be worth a separate thread.


----------



## mrypg9

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> What standard do you expect from Channel 5 ? Why not watch Channel 4 at 3.00pm each day this week. Hairdresser from London who doesn't speak any Spanish but is learning after buying a shop in Albir. Somewhere near Altea is a father and daughter setting up a windsurfing and kayaking place. Should be much more enlightening than "Benidorm". Might be worth a separate thread.


I'm far too snobbish and pretentious to watch Channel 5. 
Channel 4 at 3p.m.???? That's daytime tv
I made a vow when I was eight never to watch tv before at least 7p.m. I saw what it did to my Grandmother. Mind you, she did watch 'Crossroads'.....

Incidentally, did the guy on BLBITS get his shower cubicle sorted? I kept thinking about that. 
My shower doesn't work well either, it floods the bathroom. So I have empathy.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> I'm far too snobbish and pretentious to watch Channel 5.
> Channel 4 at 3p.m.???? That's daytime tv
> I made a vow when I was eight never to watch tv before at least 7p.m. I saw what it did to my Grandmother. Mind you, she did watch 'Crossroads'.....
> 
> Incidentally, did the guy on BLBITS get his shower cubicle sorted? I kept thinking about that.
> My shower doesn't work well either, it floods the bathroom. So I have empathy.



Wow you had TV when you were eight? I saw the Coronation on next door's but we never had one until I was thirteen and have never particularly been a TV watcher and I am still not one. At my grandparent's (where I was often living) we never even had electricity until I was 17 so television was out of the question. The nearest we got to a tv was the cross-dresser who lived in the High Street.

Our shower works perfectly.


----------



## baldilocks

On the subject of TV (in both senses) I see that Gorden Kaye has died - same age as me.

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/jan/23/allo-allo-actor-gorden-kaye-dies-rene-artois


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Sorry to hear that you are suffering from empathy after your bathroom flooded. Personal hygiene is so important these days. I thought that daytime tv was an essential part of everyday life for the regular posters. Incidentally the programme is called "A New Life In The Sun" and the beach pictures look wonderful.


----------



## Tigerlillie

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Sorry to hear that you are suffering from empathy after your bathroom flooded. Personal hygiene is so important these days. I thought that daytime tv was an essential part of everyday life for the regular posters. Incidentally the programme is called "*A New Life In The Sun*" and the beach pictures look wonderful.


I saw one of those episodes the other day.

The town where xabiachica lives was featured on it, it was filmed last summer because the fires were raging and they had footage of it and also footage of the planes swooping down on the sea picking up water.

OMG, the devastation. 

Very beautiful town with beautiful beaches.


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Wow you had TV when you were eight? I saw the Coronation on next door's but we never had one until I was thirteen and have never particularly been a TV watcher and I am still not one. At my grandparent's (where I was often living) we never even had electricity until I was 17 so television was out of the question. The nearest we got to a tv was the cross-dresser who lived in the High Street.
> 
> Our shower works perfectly.


Yup, we had a television, I may have been nine when we got it, thinking about it. My granddad, who drove a horse and cart for the Council (I suppose the modern equivalent would be driving a huge truck) retired early through ill-health and for some reason got £100 so he bought a tv. It was a huge expenditure for our family, I think it cost around £90, a fortune in those days.
It looked like a mini coffin standing on end with a screen the size of an envelope. Black and white of course.
My granddad was gassed in Belgium in 1917 and was never completely healthy. I suppose the idea was that as he couldn't get about much the tv would amuse him but it didn't as he thought the programmes even back then were tripe. He was a quiet man who loved gardening and horses. He died shortly after we got the telly - no connection between these events.
My grandmother surprisingly took to this new-fangled invention. I remember Sylvia Peters, Gilbert Harding, 'What's My Line', 'The Grove Family', 'Muffin the Mule'.
She took against tv when programmes got in her view a bit risqué. She objected to seeing people kiss....I think she'd have a fit if she saw tv now.

I can still use my shower, it's just that I have to mop the bathroom floor after I use it.


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> On the subject of TV (in both senses) I see that Gorden Kaye has died - same age as me.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/jan/23/allo-allo-actor-gorden-kaye-dies-rene-artois


Je suis desolee.....Roast in piss, Rene....(will be understood by those who know the series)

'Allo 'Allo is my all-time favourite series. I treated myself to the box set, all 84 episodes. Sheer comedy gold.
I watch them whilst doing the ironing and have got through watching them all once and am about to start again on Episode One.
I am the only person in the house who appreciates this great gem of British comedy so have to watch in solitude.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> Je suis desolee.....Roast in piss, Rene....(will be understood by those who know the series)
> 
> 'Allo 'Allo is my all-time favourite series. I treated myself to the box set, all 84 episodes. Sheer comedy gold.
> I watch them whilst doing the ironing and have got through watching them all once and am about to start again on Episode One.
> I am the only person in the house who appreciates this great gem of British comedy so have to watch in solitude.


Knowing a few of the cast, it was one of my favourites as well.


----------



## baldilocks

Totally off topic, but how about this:
These Two Women Just Slayed This Floor Piano Routine «TwistedSifter
except that i would call it an organ rather than a piano.


----------



## 95995

mrypg9 said:


> Yup, we had a television, I may have been nine when we got it, thinking about it. My granddad, who drove a horse and cart for the Council (I suppose the modern equivalent would be driving a huge truck) retired early through ill-health and for some reason got £100 so he bought a tv. It was a huge expenditure for our family, I think it cost around £90, a fortune in those days.
> It looked like a mini coffin standing on end with a screen the size of an envelope. Black and white of course.
> My granddad was gassed in Belgium in 1917 and was never completely healthy. I suppose the idea was that as he couldn't get about much the tv would amuse him but it didn't as he thought the programmes even back then were tripe. He was a quiet man who loved gardening and horses. He died shortly after we got the telly - no connection between these events.
> My grandmother surprisingly took to this new-fangled invention. I remember Sylvia Peters, Gilbert Harding, 'What's My Line', 'The Grove Family', 'Muffin the Mule'.
> She took against tv when programmes got in her view a bit risqué. She objected to seeing people kiss....I think she'd have a fit if she saw tv now.
> 
> I can still use my shower, it's just that I have to mop the bathroom floor after I use it.


TV has apparently been around in the UK since 1936


> Analogue TV was transmitted via VHF (1936) and later UHF (1964) radio waves, with analogue broadcasts ending in 2012.
> 
> VHF transmissions started in 1936 and closed in 1985 (with a gap 1939-1946), carrying two channels. The launch channel was the BBC Television Service, known as BBC 1 since 1964. This was joined by Independent Television, a network of regional franchises launching between 1955 and 1962. The channels transmitted in monochrome using the 405-line television system at 25 frames per second, initially with an aspect ratio of 5:4, switching to 4:3 in 1950.
> 
> UHF transmissions started in 1964 and closed in 2012. The launch channel was BBC 2. This would be joined by BBC 1, the ITV network, Channel 4 or S4C in Wales, Channel 5 as well as a network of local TV channels. Transmissions started using the System I standard, a 625-line monochrome picture at 25 frames/second (576i) and a 4:3 aspect ratio. Technical advancements included colour (1967), teletext (1974), and stereo sound (1991). The drive to switch viewers from analogue to digital transmissions was a process called the digital switchover.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_in_the_United_Kingdom

The timeline is here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_BBC#1950s

My English grandmother, with whom we lived for a time, was quite well off and as I recall we had TV when living with her in the mid to late 50s (not that my older brother and I got to watch it much).

Edit: add timeline


----------



## baldilocks

EverHopeful said:


> TV has apparently been around in the UK since 1936
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> My English grandmother, with whom we lived for a time, was quite well off and as I recall we had TV when living with her in the mid to late 50s (not that my older brother and I got to watch it much).


TV services were stopped for WWII and the transmitter at Ally Pally was used for military purposes. The TV engineers were employed during the war on radar and radio navigation systems such as OS2. I first saw TV when invited round to a neighbours house to watch Roy Rogers in 1948. 

While UK Tv broadcasts were suspended the USA caught up with the "borrowed" technology and forged ahead but the commercial nature of US broadcasting drove down quality programming to the lowest denominator, e.g. I love Lucy.


----------



## mrypg9

EverHopeful said:


> TV has apparently been around in the UK since 1936


To my grandmother that was the recent past.....in the 1950s we lived as if the 1930s hadn't passed.

I seem to remember that the National Anthem was played at the close of transmission? 
Maybe Brexiteers would like the practice reinstated...at cinemas too, perhaps.


----------



## tebo53

baldilocks said:


> Totally off topic, but how about this:
> These Two Women Just Slayed This Floor Piano Routine «TwistedSifter
> except that i would call it an organ rather than a piano.


Just had a look at that link, they did a better job than I can on my electric piano at home.

Well impressed! !:nod:


----------



## Tigerlillie

mrypg9 said:


> Je suis desolee.....Roast in piss, Rene....(will be understood by those who know the series)
> 
> 'Allo 'Allo is my all-time favourite series. I treated myself to the box set, all 84 episodes. Sheer comedy gold.
> I watch them whilst doing the ironing and have got through watching them all once and am about to start again on Episode One.
> I am the only person in the house who appreciates this great gem of British comedy so have to watch in solitude.


It's very hard to pick out some of the best as they all have me in stitches:
















Some outtakes:






RIP Gordon Kaye.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> Yup, we had a television, I may have been nine when we got it, thinking about it. My granddad, who drove a horse and cart for the Council (I suppose the modern equivalent would be driving a huge truck) retired early through ill-health and for some reason got £100 so he bought a tv. It was a huge expenditure for our family, I think it cost around £90, a fortune in those days.
> It looked like a mini coffin standing on end with a screen the size of an envelope. Black and white of course.
> My granddad was gassed in Belgium in 1917 and was never completely healthy. I suppose the idea was that as he couldn't get about much the tv would amuse him but it didn't as he thought the programmes even back then were tripe. He was a quiet man who loved gardening and horses. He died shortly after we got the telly - no connection between these events.
> My grandmother surprisingly took to this new-fangled invention. I remember Sylvia Peters, Gilbert Harding, 'What's My Line', 'The Grove Family', 'Muffin the Mule'.
> She took against tv when programmes got in her view a bit risqué. She objected to seeing people kiss....I think she'd have a fit if she saw tv now.
> 
> I can still use my shower, it's just that I have to mop the bathroom floor after I use it.


That made me smile. We got a telly mainly to entertain my gran when she was babysitting me and my brother. (She didn't even have electricity in her house.) Must have been about 1960. The first programmes I remember watching were The Lone Ranger and some gardening programme with Percy Thrower.

I still can't bring myself to watch TV in the daytime. A bit like the first drink of the day - never before 8 pm, more usually after 9 pm.


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> That made me smile. We got a telly mainly to entertain my gran when she was babysitting me and my brother. (She didn't even have electricity in her house.) Must have been about 1960. The first programmes I remember watching were The Lone Ranger and some gardening programme with Percy Thrower.
> 
> I still can't bring myself to watch TV in the daytime. A bit like the first drink of the day - never before 8 pm, more usually after 9 pm.


'The answer lies in the soil'......said with strong peasant accent....Percy Thrower


----------



## mono

I don't want to hear the National Anthem Everhopeful


----------



## 95995

mono said:


> I don't want to hear the National Anthem Everhopeful


I think your response was meant for someone else, I certainly never mentioned it


----------



## mono

Apologies Everhopeful. Yes it was mrypg9 it was in response to


----------



## mrypg9

mono said:


> Apologies Everhopeful. Yes it was mrypg9 it was in response to


Neither do I. It's a dreary dirge. 
But then 'Flower of Scotland' is equally mournful imo. 
'Scotland the Brave' would be a better national anthem for Scotland.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> Neither do I. It's a dreary dirge.
> But then 'Flower of Scotland' is equally mournful imo.
> 'Scotland the Brave' would be a better national anthem for Scotland.


Or, even "Four and twenty virgins came down from Inverness.." a.k.a. The Ball of Kirriemuir. or even, "Donald wheere's ye troosers," hoo aboot Auntie Mary had a canary...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> It seems to me that there are many who, unless they are into that wobbling and shaking it all about business (can't remember what it is called)


Sex??


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sex??


No. Just took a hunt through U-tube - it is called "Twerking"


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sex??


That made me laugh 'til I cried...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> That made me laugh 'til I cried...


Good!
I'm glad to see our sense of humour still sufaces from time to time
Save​


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good!
> I'm glad to see our sense of humour still sufaces from time to time
> Save​


It's being so cheerful as keeps me going....


----------

